# LEGEND by Jerry Goldsmith EXPANDED! Thanks Music Box Records!!



## dcoscina (Oct 28, 2021)

Re-mastered and including extra cues... fantastic presentation of an utterly spellbinding score. I ordered mine as soon as this dropped as it's a 2000 copy limited release. 









Legend | Jerry GOLDSMITH | CD


Legend, CD Soundtrack. Music Composed and Conducted by Jerry Goldsmith, Music Box Records - Limited Edition of 2000 units, 2-CD, MBR-199




www.musicbox-records.com


----------



## blaggins (Nov 5, 2021)

Heh it's already out of stock. I wonder if the remastered set with extra cues will end up streaming anywhere...

By the way, @dcoscina I really enjoyed your Cinematic Sound Radio episode about Legend. Made me revisit the movie but with the Goldsmith score instead of the Tangerine Dream one that I grew up with and love. I definitely agree that the Goldsmith score elevated the movie. It worked so much better with the gorgeous and fantastical visuals.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 5, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Heh it's already out of stock. I wonder if the remastered set with extra cues will end up streaming anywhere...
> 
> By the way, @dcoscina I really enjoyed your Cinematic Sound Radio episode about Legend. Made me revisit the movie but with the Goldsmith score instead of the Tangerine Dream one that I grew up with and love. I definitely agree that the Goldsmith score elevated the movie. It worked so much better with the gorgeous and fantastical visuals.


Thanks! There are a few online shops that might still have stock. Try Intrada, ArkSquare, or even SAE Records. 

There is some debate whether this remastered set is really that much different than the 1993 or 2002 releases by Silva. Personally, I hear more clarity and it's nice to have the remastered original Euro release that has alternates on it. 

I don't think it will be available as a streaming or download as it's a limited release and Universal has strict license agreements on its content.


----------

